# Turtle Creek Fishing Report



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Had a very slow day out of Turtle Creek today. Landed 2 walleyes jigging in 12 FOW in front of Turtle Creek. Then in the afternoon found good water and marks between Niagra and C Can and trolled that area. Not one pull back. Slow fishing but a beautiful day to be on the water. It will only get better.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

We trolled for 2 hrs. just west of D can without success and then got 1 jigging before we headed in. Forgot to put drift socks in boat and it was a bit too fast of a drift without them.


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Left Catawba - 9am, mud on Clinton reed, mud by G can , less by muddy by F can and tried jiggin there with no success. Trolled from F can to D can and picked 3. By 4pm there were areas of water that were cleaning up fast !

Tried the iPilot for 1st time. Set it for autopilot - Showed a good satelite lock. OK. Set it for cruise control and was OK for 10 seconds and then it spun us 360 on a dime. 6 tangled lines. I'm hoping it was just an operator error ??????? 

2 of our 3 came on the new Rapala dive to 15 ?? Is that right Bob ?
Dave, good job on the line untangling !! 

GR


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Pickup one 3/31 jigging on john deere green 9-12 ft of water. had some buddies fishing in another boat they were just west of turtle creek but out farther in 18-20 fow and limited out in 3 hours.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

2 guys from work were out yesterday and got 5. He started at the reefs by the pack. Nothing. he came back in to 10 FOW and picked up 3 The pack followed he move again to some clearer water at 10" and picked up the other 2. not sure the color yet. one was a Jack and went 27"


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

We stopped short of the pack just outside of Turtle in 11 FOW and started fishing about 7:30am and had 4 fish in the boat by 8:00. Things slowed down when the sun got higher, we picked 8 more by 2:00pm when we called it a day. We wanted to try alittle trolling but someone forget his GPS


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

OhYeah said:


> Left Catawba - 9am, mud on Clinton reed, mud by G can , less by muddy by F can and tried jiggin there with no success. Trolled from F can to D can and picked 3. By 4pm there were areas of water that were cleaning up fast !
> 
> Tried the iPilot for 1st time. Set it for autopilot - Showed a good satelite lock. OK. Set it for cruise control and was OK for 10 seconds and then it spun us 360 on a dime. 6 tangled lines. I'm hoping it was just an operator error ???????
> 
> ...


Do you mean the new XR Mag-15 ??


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh Yeah, That was the new Rapala Trolls to 15. Didn't put out the Trolls to 20 but probably should have. Don't know why I kept trying to get the higher fish to go. Just habit I guess. We tried Ripsticks, DHJs, HJ14s and a few others. Silver Blue TT15 and Clown DHJ12 were the colors.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

http://www.rapala.14e1.com/products/luresdetail.cfm?modelName=trolls-to-minnow&freshorsalt=Fresh

Jim,

This is for the new Trolls to Minnow which you can get to troll to 15 ft.
Might help.
Ron


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Bob, Isn't that something!!! an old lure junky like me, and there are 2 new Raps that I didn't know existed. 

I must be hangin around Stecher too much. 

Just what I need .... 3 more 3700s of each!!! LOL Maybe I'd better just stick to my Reefs.

Glad you got a few, with no comment on size, I assume they were not giants.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Talked to my friends. the colors were Chartreuse and purple in any combo and all Chartreuse picked up one.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Jim, I saw them first on one of the fishing shows on TV. Thought that since the Husky Jerks have been so good lately that they may work. Also something that the eyes haven't seen a couple of million of. Then if they work good enough and Rapala doesn't make all those colors maybe I could lighten my load and not sink the boat with all the Reef Runners. The biggest eye may have gone 7LBs and I think it came on the DHJ. Other 2 were around 5lbs.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

heys guys also went out of turtle to 12 fow. did get 6 in the boat. purple with green tail best. iskater were you the guys in the smokercraft? we were in the tracker!


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Bob, They had scales and fins, and besides they pulled the boards back. I'm sure you are like me and that was just fine.


----------



## Bob Why (Jul 16, 2004)

Jim, We had a good time. They all felt good. Gary asked me what the first one felt like and I told him being it's the first one this year it feels GREAT.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Had a great time with you Gary And Bob. My wife said Emily forged her name and the
permsion slip was no good (lol). Now I get to clean fish. Thanks Again


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

I went out of TC Wed. evening stopped at 11fow and picked up 2 limits in 40 minutes jigging pink/purple hair jig tipped with a minnow. No minnow no fish last night. Caught 6 more after that c&r.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

What time did you get out? Im headed up tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Two man limit pulled out of TC today. 8-12 FOW. Small hops with a slow presentation seemed to work well. We did tip with a minnow.


Also while on the water today I had a issue with my line. 8# Fireline Crystal was on my reel, it was last seasons line. Anyway it became very brittle over the winter appearantly. I was able to snap it with my hands, it just would break. Thank goodness i didn't lose any fish but did lose a purplr jig. Needless to say it has come off that reel and thrown in the trash. Wont be buying the Crystal anymore.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You guys may not believe it, but myself and one other guy caught conservatively 75 eyes today from 9 to 330. Caught them all in the same area, we were limited in 20 minutes then fun fished. Spent 3/4 of the day by ourselves and the other portion with no more than 4 boats near us. Black, Purple and Green and Black and White. NO MINNOWS. Also got my first jaw tag ever, probably fish 30+, only a 17incher, unhooked over the side of the boat, about let go and for some reason or another I saw the tag and freaked! MI DNR tag.


----------



## rippin lip (Dec 3, 2005)

OhYeah said:


> Left Catawba - 9am, mud on Clinton reed, mud by G can , less by muddy by F can and tried jiggin there with no success. Trolled from F can to D can and picked 3. By 4pm there were areas of water that were cleaning up fast !
> 
> Tried the iPilot for 1st time. Set it for autopilot - Showed a good satelite lock. OK. Set it for cruise control and was OK for 10 seconds and then it spun us 360 on a dime. 6 tangled lines. I'm hoping it was just an operator error ???????
> 
> ...


bought new terrova last spring with co-pilot - had the same trouble, 180 degree spins and tangled lines - took it in and compass board replaced under warranty - back on the lake and more 180 spins, took it back in and another compass board put in and so far so good with this one.


----------



## Spawnwalker (Mar 14, 2006)

ErieAngler said:


> You guys may not believe it, but myself and one other guy caught conservatively 75 eyes today from 9 to 330. Caught them all in the same area, we were limited in 20 minutes then fun fished. Spent 3/4 of the day by ourselves and the other portion with no more than 4 boats near us. Black, Purple and Green and Black and White. NO MINNOWS. Also got my first jaw tag ever, probably fish 30+, only a 17incher, unhooked over the side of the boat, about let go and for some reason or another I saw the tag and freaked! MI DNR tag.


Now that sounds like fun!:Banane09:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

I waiting for the (april fools) anytime now.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

well guys the new boat hit the lake tomorrow for it's maiden voyage will post results of the day when we get back in and pics as well erieangler ,catfishhunter and i are going tomorrow hope it's as good as today was for erie angler and his buddy will let all know tomorrow afternoon if not earlier tony


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Erie Angler I heard from your other partner today and sounds like you guy's had a ball. I can't wait to see THE picture  Congrats on a great day.


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

fished 9:30 to 1:30 today with 12 walleye in the cooler john deere green with white twister tail


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Iowa Dave said:


> Erie Angler I heard from your other partner today and sounds like you guy's had a ball. I can't wait to see THE picture  Congrats on a great day.


LMAO, you had to be there in person to really appreciate the picture! If I were him I would have taken care of that immediately, but he was happy letting it go and getting a photo shoot out of it.

I just got off the phone with some guys who were in close to TC and pulling them good and another group out towards crane creek having a blast as well.


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

I was in an Orange Starcraft yesterday. Spent today getting the big boat ready. The Legalskater hits the water in the morning(I hope)


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Well ErieAngler sounds like Erie was on FIRE today.  Can't wait to get there in two weeks.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

tubuzz2 said:


> I waiting for the (april fools) anytime now.


Keep waiting


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll post the pictures tommorow, EVEN the "walleye money facial shot". I can barely keep my eyes open. Got too burned today. Mike


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

what was the conditions on the lake today ( 4-1-10)? It was pretty breezy down here in Canton. Just wondering, hoping to get out Saturday. Thanks


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Well Bluewalleye I'll tell you like this The Jacks were SHOOTING everything in SIGHT  Just ask Mike LOL  (money Facial Shot)


----------



## outdoorzman (Dec 18, 2005)

Leaving in 15 minutes for the first trip of the year, hope the small boat is up to it. I'll give a report when I get home this evening. Hope it all goes well.:Banane52:


----------



## JONBOAT (May 20, 2004)

I'm busting outta work at 2:00 today and running out there. All my fishing buddies have to work so it looks like i'm going solo. If anyone wants to take a trip let me know. Can't stay out too long have to be home by 7:30 or so this evening.


----------



## afansler (Dec 19, 2009)

We will be headed out next week, thx for the update.


----------



## cramerk (Aug 3, 2005)

Fish are on fire. Made it up out at 430 and was back to dock by 630 with 12 fish limit... Fished away from pack in 15 to 17 ft. of water. Aggresive hop back no minnows...


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

well guys a great first trip for the new rig she stinks of walleye's real good thanks in part to catfish hunter eire angler and myself a little bit we had alot of fun yesterday jiggin up on the big pond no pictures as promised eire angler started cutting fish before i could get any but it was a real good day to be on the water and feel that first eye of the year and hear the drag zinging again i missed that sound so much well gotta go gettin ready to go again erie anglers comming about 600 were gonna hit it again tony


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

captain tony mills said:


> well guys a great first trip for the new rig she stinks of walleye's real good thanks in part to catfish hunter eire angler and myself a little bit we had alot of fun yesterday jiggin up on the big pond no pictures as promised eire angler started cutting fish before i could get any but it was a real good day to be on the water and feel that first eye of the year and hear the drag zinging again i missed that sound so much well gotta go gettin ready to go again erie anglers comming about 600 were gonna hit it again tony


I was looking for you guys yesterday,I wanted to see what a shiney new boat looked like. Congrats on breaking it in right with some EyEs!


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

well erieangler his wife kelly and i did it again in about 45 mins after we started 1st slide took 13 threw 3-4 back next slide took another 10-14 quickly 21 fow is the ticket a few boats around us but not pulling like we were guys next to us me what i was using it was the same bait they had on and we were burning em up every cast just about for 20-30 mins straight unbelieveable stuff if i hadn't been doing it would'nt believe it myself got a pic of a nice fish with kelly and didnt take any more will upload later today tony


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for the trips Tony, we had a great time both days. Kelly was really bummed that I sold my boat, thinking she wasnt going to get out this spring, so that really made her day.

I'll give you a shout soon.


----------



## Boondocker7 (Jun 29, 2008)

Good fishing Tony, way to go!!!! Plan to arrive at the lake next Sunday, the 11th. Leave a few for us buddy  

For you folks that are having problems with your AP doing loop de loops:

I have the Garmin TR-1 Gold auto pilot. 

Make sure that you haven't set your chartplotter waypoint to close to your boat (If your ap is set on a manual bearing then this explanation is not for that situation.) This is difficult to explain but here goes nothing:

While trolling.....if I establish a waypoint or create a point using the chartplotter cross hairs, I always make this point a mile or more from the current position of my boat, and "way" past where I actually plan to turn around. If you let the boat get "near's' the waypoint you have established, at some point, as it nears that location, the boat will attempt to turn 180 degree's and "retrace (back azimuth)" the bearing that the boat is on. You have to "replot" before this happens, or reconfigure the ap into manual and make a manual turn to a new bearing and then replot, making sure that your new location is again "past" your next turn around point. See, clear as mud :O)

Terry


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

normd said:


> Also while on the water today I had a issue with my line. 8# Fireline Crystal was on my reel, it was last seasons line. Anyway it became very brittle over the winter appearantly. I was able to snap it with my hands, it just would break. Thank goodness i didn't lose any fish but did lose a purplr jig. Needless to say it has come off that reel and thrown in the trash. Wont be buying the Crystal anymore.



I've had the same 8# Fireline Crystal on my jiggin rod for the last three seasons without an issue. I cut about ten feet off every couple of trips, due to dragging the jigs over the mussels for hours at a time.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

normd said:


> Two man limit pulled out of TC today. 8-12 FOW. Small hops with a slow presentation seemed to work well. We did tip with a minnow.
> 
> 
> Also while on the water today I had a issue with my line. 8# Fireline Crystal was on my reel, it was last seasons line. Anyway it became very brittle over the winter appearantly. I was able to snap it with my hands, it just would break. Thank goodness i didn't lose any fish but did lose a purplr jig. Needless to say it has come off that reel and thrown in the trash. Wont be buying the Crystal anymore.



Norm,

It is my opinion that the Fireline compared to Power Pro is just junk. Besides it getting brittle it has too much memory. I have had reels spooled with Power Pro for season's with out any issues and the only time I find myself respooling trolling lines is when their isn't enough line on them anymore from cutting out tangles! I don't think you will regret it if you go with Power Pro 30/8.

Mike


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Norm I have 2 yr. old crystal on my line and I couldn't break it. I pulled my 25 fter back toward the snag until it let loose. You must have got some bad stuff.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

There were some bad runs of Crystal Fireline a few years ago. I have heard lots of people getting bad batches. Might call Berkley and see if they will comp you a spool. I think at one time they were. If you have the spool still it should have a batch number on it which they can match to records. Without that I doubt they will give you a spool.


----------



## Catfish Hunter 14 (Aug 1, 2008)

Had a blast on friday with Capt Tony, awesome day of fishing. It was my first trip to Erie and my first walleyes ever. I am hooked for life! Good day and it was nice meet Capt Tony and Erie Angler, hope to fish with them in the future


----------

